# Free indian fantails



## natrlhorse (Sep 21, 2002)

I just noticed Sunday in the San Diego newspaper that someone has 18 Indian Fantails free to good home. Here's the Ad...


FREE PIGEONS 18 Indian Fantail Pigeons. 760-734-1306	

Location: CA Date: 10/21/2003
Source: North County Times


I did not call on these birds as I have no space in my loft. But thought someone might be interested in them









------------------
Tori
Fantails, Komorner Tumblers and Hungarian Giant House Pigeons


----------



## DaveD (Jul 9, 2001)

I have an empty pen at the moment and was keeping an eye out for fantails....i just don't have a phone at the moment and can't contact this fellow to see if he'd consider shipping. 

------------------
David and Kellie Dittmaier
Haven's Loft www.geocities.com/havensloft 

[This message has been edited by DaveD (edited October 21, 2003).]


----------

